

Amazon Prime Photos: Impressions After 300 GB - ihiram
https://blog.hiramsoftware.com/blog/amazon-prime-photos-impressions-after-300-gb/

======
hagope
I've tried it too, and came to pretty much the same conclusion...another place
to backup...what I like about Dropbox tho is how they name files with a
timestamp of when the picture was taken. I'm reluctant to enable auto-save on
my Android because of how files will be named.

What I'll end up doing is going first to Dropbox, then to Amazon as a long-
term backup. Annoyingly, I don't think there is a api to script this, so it
will have to manual for now.

------
dmd
He claims that Flickr changes the original uploaded photo; just to be clear,
they do not do that. They do create several resized versions, but the version
you uploaded is absolutely never altered. It stays bit for bit identical and
can be redownloaded and the hash will be the same.

~~~
ihiram
Thx! I clarified that flickr changes the filename [0], which is different than
changing the binary data, but for me a non-starter when looking at places to
backup photos. ymmv.

[0] [http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/12423/does-
flickr-r...](http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/12423/does-flickr-
recompress-jpegs-after-upload)

------
tonyplee
Wonder what happen if someone write an app that continuously capture 5-8
megapixel images every few seconds and upload to Amazon?

\- None stop, looking out at front door, street, sunset, etc.

What if that app became popular and a lot of prime users start to using it?

:-)

~~~
laoba
Well for Amazon Cloud Drive specifically, I don't even think they have a
public API

